# Projector Suggestions



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm ordering a projector for my dad's office and thought I'd see if you guys have any personal preferences.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Will it be used for still image presentations or viewing movies/television?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Mainly webinars.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Any brand recommendations?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I was looking at this one:Optoma Pico PK320 DLP Projector - Newegg.com

Remember, I have no experience with these, so don't laugh if that's a bad choice. :lol:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It's weak in the lumens dept. I'd look for at least 1000 lumens.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

OK. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Epson for projectors is like the HP for printers.

This will do the trick:

Epson EX3220 SVGA 3LCD Projector V11H552020 - Best Buy


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Alright, I think I'll go with that one if nobody else has any thoughts. It's got good reviews, so... :smile: Thanks, Chief. :thanx:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Projector Suggestions*

Sorry, missed the posts here. Epson makes some awesome projectors and those triple LCD boxes are tops.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

ebackhus said:


> Sorry, missed the posts here. Epson makes some awesome projectors and those triple LCD boxes are tops.


Thanks.  It should be in Monday, so I'll see what it's like.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Projector Suggestions*

That's essentially the upgraded version of the Epson I have at home.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice. It's in, but I haven't got a chance to even open the box yet.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Projector Suggestions*

Hope you get good results. I'm debating getting a projector system for the family room.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Projector Suggestions*

Well, it's set up, but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I think it'll be great. We're thinking of using a projector in our family room instead of a TV.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I hate to open this thread back up, but we're not happy with this one. The projector itself is awesome, it's just the 800x600 resolution that isn't good, making it almost impossible to read most text. I'm thinking of going to 1280x800 or higher. Any suggestions?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I was thinking maybe this one: Newegg.com - EPSON EX5220 1024 x 768 3000 lumens 3LCD Projector 10,000:1

Assuming I can return the other one. :ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How far away did you set the projector?

This one may be a better option:

Newegg.com - Acer K132 LED Portable Projector HDMI 1280x800 3D-ready 500 ANSI Lumens 10000:1 3D-ready


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It's about 10'-12'. 

Actually, I was just looking at that one. :lol: Apparently I can't RMA it, but I may call them and see if we can work something out.

Do you think moving it closer would help? How far do you usually set them?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try between 6 - 8 Feet.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Never mind, they are letting me send it back, I just have to spend the refund money at Newegg. :dance: I was looking at that Acer, but the reviews weren't the greatest. I like the one I linked, but I'm not sure 1024x768 will be good enough. I'll look around some more and let me know if you have any other suggestions. I like the size of the Acer, but I don't think the picture quality is good enough.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I thinking of getting one of these: Newegg.com - Acer H5370BD WXGA 1280x720 HDMI w/ Bright ECO Mode 2500 ANSI Lumens 3D Ready DLP Home Theater Projector

Newegg.com - Epson Gold Edition 707 WXGA 1280x800 2700 Lumens Widescreen Performance (Up to 300") HDMI 3LCD Projector

What do you think? I like the Epson because it has horizontal keystone correction and we have the projector sitting to one side.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

So, I'm down to these two: 

Newegg.com - EPSON EX5220 1024 x 768 3000 lumens 3LCD Projector 10,000:1

Newegg.com - Epson Gold Edition 707 WXGA 1280x800 2700 Lumens Widescreen Performance (Up to 300") HDMI 3LCD Projector

I'm probably going to go with the 707, but I thought I'd see if you guys have any thoughts.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with the 707.


----------

